# Leichte Flatpedal Schuhe



## Snipy78 (15. März 2012)

Servus,

bin auf der Suche nach möglichst leichten aber komfortablen Flat Pedal Schuhen (längere Touren) mit genügend Grip (keine allzu schwierigen Trails ... mehr).
D.h. es wäre zu dämlich zwar Mg/Ti Pedale zu besitzen, dann aber immer mit  Bergschuh-ähnlichen Klunkern drauf rumzufahren... 
Trotz Suche bin ich noch auf nix interessantes gestossen das meine alten Turnschuhe ablösen könnte -  vielleicht hat hier jemand eine neue Idee?


----------



## Hacky 2003 (15. März 2012)

Hallo
Was darfs denn kosten. Five ten schuhe sind halt teuer in meinen Augen.Ich habe das Vorgängermodell von diesen und bin begeistert Shimano SH-AM41,manche fahren auch auf Deichmann Schuhe ab,aber welches Modell weis ich leider nicht,vieleicht über die Suchfunktion mal suchen.
Gruß Hacky


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snipy78 (15. März 2012)

Hi!

Kosten sind jetzt nocht so das Problem wenn sie es wirklich Wert sind.  Die Shimano kamen mir ziemlich schwer vor mit >800g. Da wiegen meine VANS gleichviel, die Turnschuhe deutlich leichter. Naja zumindest wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## Jäggi (18. März 2012)

5.10 Spitfire - leicht, bequem und gab's zuletzt für 70 Euro. Habe ich jetzt eine Woche getragen und bin super zufrieden.


----------



## Kingknupp (18. März 2012)

Hallo,
Ich trage den Shimano: 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a42064/sh-am41-mtb-all-mountain-schuhe.html

Der klebt wie sau auf meinen Flatpedalen. Die Zunge ist abgedeckt, Matsch und leichter Regen bewältigt der perfekt!

Mit dem machst du nichts falsch. Wenn du mal hardcore bergauf schieben musst haftet der auch richtig gut.

Hoffe das ich helfen konnte.


----------



## kandyman (19. März 2012)

Ich fahre Converse Chucks, wegen der dünnen Sohle.


----------



## Lolozo (20. März 2012)

So hab euch hier die richtigen Schuhe rausgesucht (mittleres Bild). Mit denen habt ihr schon vor der Zieleinfahrt Gold gewonnen 

Naja Spaß bei Seite ... fahren kann man mit denen definitiv nicht so gut, aber sie sehen trotzdem irgendwie cool aus oder?!

Gruß Lorenz


----------



## Snipy78 (31. März 2012)

Hmm danke! Sieht so aus als ob es keinen leichteren als den Shimano gibt. Dort sind nur die Größen komisch angegeben. Mit meinen 46,5 ist der 47er zu klein und der 48er eher zu gross... uff. Der Spitfire scheint auch recht geeignet zu sein - aber ich muss mir zu meinem güldenen Antriebskettchen fast die letzte Empfehlung kaufen


----------



## Deleted 235133 (3. April 2012)

Genau sowas in der Art suche ich auch. Fahre auch sehr lange touren, von daher wäre es mal gut zu wissen wie atmungsaktiv der Schuh ist, also der Shimano. Der Shimano hat ja glaub ne schön harte Sohle ne? Wie sieht das bei den Five Ten Tretern und ggf. auch mal O'Neal aus?

Was gibt es eig momentan für leichte aber robuste und tourentaugliche Flatpedale. Meine Atomlab sind zwar gut griffig, aber halt auch schwer klobig und nicht zu 100% das passende....


----------



## o0obeatsteako0o (3. April 2012)

*Straitline AMP chromo All Mountain Plattform Pedale*

ist sehr leicht, aber kostet auch ne Stange Geld... Gibt es sogar in Mangesium.


Dann gibt es noch die Spike Flat Pedale von Spank die habe ich mir zugelegt und muss sagen, dass ich sehr zufrieden damit bin wiegen auch nicht die Welt und sind dafür nicht klobig.


----------



## GhostAMR (3. April 2012)

fährt hier jemand den five ten sam hill 2 und kann mir ein paar erfahrungen geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 235133 (3. April 2012)

also ganz ehrlich? Dieses ganze Gewicht hin und her geht mir sowieso gegen den Strich....Danke für die Tipps....werde mal nach schauen


----------



## Deleted 235133 (3. April 2012)

o0obeatsteako0o schrieb:


> *Straitline AMP chromo All Mountain Plattform Pedale*
> 
> ist sehr leicht, aber kostet auch ne Stange Geld... Gibt es sogar in Mangesium.
> 
> ...



In welchem Bereich fährst du die denn?


----------



## o0obeatsteako0o (4. April 2012)

Also die Staitline AMP fahre ich nicht, die waren mir zu teuer...
Aber die Spike Spank Pedale fahre ich in meinem 140mm AllMountain Stumpi hauptsächlich zum Trails surfen


----------



## prana76 (4. April 2012)

Das Straitline AMP hat sich bei mir wegen klemmenden Gleitlager aus der  Kurbel herausgedreht und ist während der Tour abgefallen und hat das  Gewinde beschädigt. Kurbel Totalschaden 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Die Dinger kommen mir nicht mehr ans Bike!


----------



## cycophilipp (4. April 2012)

gings hier nicht mal um Schuhe??


----------



## Antilles (4. April 2012)

meine standard antwort zu pedalen: Superstar components nano tech flats:
http://superstar.tibolts.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=42&products_id=127
hab sie einmal normal (50â¬ bei 440gr) und einmal mit titan achse: (ca100â¬ bei 360gr glaub ich muss ich nochmal nachwiegen:-D)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Kiwi- (4. April 2012)

Huhu... hier geht es primär um Schuhe. 

Ab und zu lasse ich gerne meine 5.10s stehen, da ich auch auf Touren Leichteres am Fuss tragen will. Trage dann Vans Skateschuhe. Viel angenehmer als die klobigen 5.10s.
Demnächst bekomme ich die 5.10 Freerider. Schlanker Schuh mit der Sohle der Low Impact. Bin schon sehr gespannt.

Gruß, Kiwi.


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

Wenns leicht und bequem sein soll, dann solltest du dir mal diese hier anschauen


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. April 2012)

Tut mir leid, dass ich etwas abgeschweift bin 
Ist der Specialized nicht ein SPD-Schuh?


----------



## barbarissima (4. April 2012)

Optional  Ich fahre ihn seit Jahren mit Flatpedals


----------



## Deleted 235133 (4. April 2012)

Ich bin umgestigen.....momentan hab ich noch Shimano SH mit so na Art "Blindplatte" unten drin. Für das lockere Touren super, im Trail fehlt allerdings der Grip. Ich denke ich werde mir den Shimano All Mountain Schuh dazu kaufen


----------



## Chiado (6. April 2012)

Probiert mal die Schuhe von Sombrio. War jetzt aufgrund Umstieg Clickies zu Flat auch auf der Suche. Dezente Farben, nicht so klobig wie 5.10, Grip durch Spezialgummimischung auf Niveau von 5.10. Sohle mittelsteif sodass man auch noch bei ner Tour ordentlich pedalieren kann. Die Preise gehen bei 89 EUR los.

http://www.ceednow.com/sombrio-loam-mid-top-freeride-schuhe-2012.html

Ich hab mir den float zugelegt.

Gruß


----------



## Snipy78 (26. August 2012)

Zu den Sombrios gibt es auch einen Test:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584274

Ansonsten gibt es wohl noch Teva Schuhe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/05...der-spitfire-mit-microdot-sohle-im-dauertest/

Diese scheinen zumindest leicht und angenehm zu tragen zu sein.
Der Unterschied zwischen Pinner und Links in Verhalten und Gewicht ist mir allerdings nicht klar.


----------

